# Algae under the silicone sealer



## MikeG (Dec 28, 2008)

Looking for suggestions. I'm taking down my 55 gallon tank to do some clean up and then move it to another room. The fish are in another tank so I can take my time and do it right. 

I'm wondering the best method to remove algae which has grown under the sealant in the four corners. I don't want to scrub it too hard and risk breaking the seal, but I would like to remove it if possible. 

I've heard conflicting opinions about using a bleach solution to clean up tanks.  If there is another way, I'm all ears.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

for me;using a scrub brush with a bleach solution is best.about 1 part bleach and 3 parts water....just make sure you rinse it thoroughly.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

MG:

In addition to what loh said adding some table salt to the solution will really help as will using a stiff bristle tooth brush.

TR


----------

